# Rocky Mountain Fur Con



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

My family and I are going to our first Fur Con next year.  We are going to the Rocky Mountain Fur Con in Denver as it is close to where we live.  It is a fairly new one but should still be fun.  Just wondering if anyone else is planning on going to this one in 2008?


----------



## Summercat (Dec 10, 2007)

My original plan for 2008 involved, in addition to FC and Califur, going to AC and RMFC.

Right now, I've scrapped that plan, but I may STILL be able to swing RMFC, and I want to. I want to soooo badly.


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 11, 2007)

Denver has a con?  That's sweet...  Much easier going south than east or west, from here...  Hmmm.


----------



## Atariwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm plannin on goin


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 11, 2007)

I heard of it and I never really knew where it was, so when exactly is it?
Details would be much appreciated, as it would be my first con.
Is there perhaps a webpage? I'll go if I have enough time to plan.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

It is going to be May 23 - 25 at the Hyatt Regency in Denver.  Their website is http://www.rockymountainfurcon.org/.  Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## phorphaux (Dec 11, 2007)

most definately going for the 20 min drive thar :3


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 13, 2007)

Too bad it is on the same weekend ar RCFM, Rocket City Fur Meet, in Huntsville, AL or else I'd try to go. But Oklacon was a drive, I don't think I could drive to Denver even if I wanted to.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Dec 19, 2007)

I intend on going as well. The closest furcon I've seen in a long time, and yet a good way to escape from mormons. X3


----------



## Atariwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Unfortunatly, something has come up and I wont be able to attend anymore...still gonna try to make others though


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 16, 2008)

So Me and Dani are planning on bunking in her house together for the con because she'll be allowed to drive there, or something like it. 

So I won't be staying in the hotel most likely, it's quite expensive. Also, my mom thinks it wouldn't be very safe.

But, I will post pictures of me and her and our con badges right before the con, so you can look for us there! Just please don't kidnap us, okay? But we'd be happy to meet you. ^_^

I'll most likely commission a badge from this amazing chick


----------



## ManedWolfDandycorn (Jan 16, 2008)

Heck yes I'm going =D


----------

